# Possible forum meet at The Irvine Golf Club, Bogside



## AMcC (Feb 12, 2013)

I was thinking of trying to arrange a day out at my own course, possibly a Sunday towards the end of June.

Before I get final dates and costs, is this the type of day away that would appeal to anyone ?

If I can get an idea of numbers who may be interested then I could get dates, times and costs based on likely numbers.


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 12, 2013)

Certainly would - date dependent though as the wife and I are having a Northumberland golf trip towards the end of June


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 12, 2013)

I  might be interested.

I'm looking to go back and play at Western Gailes again and Playing Dundonald anyway.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep count me in for this.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 12, 2013)

Forgot to say.  If you want more info on the course please check out the link.

www.theirvinegolfclub.co.uk


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 12, 2013)

I would be up for this, June & Sundays is a good mix for me.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 12, 2013)

I will be up for this, hopefully it's before my summer holiday, going early this year on Sunday 23rd June. It looks a cracking course :thup:


----------



## Dodger (Feb 12, 2013)

Pretty sure that if date is good I and a couple other would make the jaunt through.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 12, 2013)

Will keep an eye out on this Alan.


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2013)

Count me in for this Alan.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 12, 2013)

As long as the date suits I'm up for this Alan.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes please.


----------



## markyjee (Feb 12, 2013)

I would be up for this, want to get to a couple of meets this year.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 12, 2013)

markyjee said:



			I would be up for this, want to get to a couple of meets this year.
		
Click to expand...


3 spots going at Machrihanish!


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 12, 2013)

Sounds good to me, count me in.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 12, 2013)

Could be good, dates permitting.


EDIT: Oooh 2000!


----------



## happyhacker (Feb 12, 2013)

June would be great (apart from last week for hols). 

Always nice to play new places


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## munro007 (Feb 12, 2013)

In for a penny and all that, i need to win that Â£5 back Kenny


----------



## Jungle (Feb 12, 2013)

If dates suit. I would be happy to head over.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 12, 2013)

Jungle said:



			If dates suit. I would be happy to head over.
		
Click to expand...


Well don't bring the wind rain and cold with you this time please!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 12, 2013)

That looks a lovely course. I could be interested if foreigners are allowed?  and the dates fall nice . Would probably have a couple of days up there and take in a few other courses. Cant do the last weekend in June though so will wait and see what dates get picked.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 13, 2013)

Would also be interested, dates permitting.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd play date permitting too


----------



## Hendo007 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yip me too dates permitting.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 18, 2013)

Depending on date I would be up for this also.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 18, 2013)

Sounds like all we need now is a date??


----------



## munro007 (Feb 18, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Sounds like all we need now is a date??
		
Click to expand...

A wee Â£10.00 bet this time Kenny


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 18, 2013)

munro007 said:



			A wee Â£10.00 bet this time Kenny 

Click to expand...

You been practicing Richard?? Hope there's no sky marks on Steve's next driver...lol

I'm always up for a wee side bet and this is June so I'll have plenty time to save up....;0)


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 23, 2013)

Well AMcC I would head up to the course this weekend as it looks like there are plenty of members who would be up for this in June.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 23, 2013)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Well AMcC I would head up to the course this weekend as it looks like there are plenty of members who would be up for this in June. 

Click to expand...

i can assure he is on the case, depending on dates i might come, its a course i would like to play (well)


----------



## Shakey (Feb 24, 2013)

Can't say I'm not envious: the home of golf and Scotch (shame it's such a trek from Surrey)....I bet it'll be legendary!  

Have a great time, guys.


----------



## bogside84 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Alan I just noticed your post if you need a hand to set this up get in touch. I am sure we could count on the bogside members to keep thr price down for the guy's.



AMcC said:



			I was thinking of trying to arrange a day out at my own course, possibly a Sunday towards the end of June.

Before I get final dates and costs, is this the type of day away that would appeal to anyone ?

If I can get an idea of numbers who may be interested then I could get dates, times and costs based on likely numbers.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## gerryd (Feb 24, 2013)

I would be very interested in this meet in june being new to the forum i would get to meet some of the guys


----------



## gio (Feb 25, 2013)

I would also be interested if italians are acceptable.


----------

